#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Fluid FLow Measurement Standards -BS 1042 / ISO 5167

## instsuresh

Hi Friends,



Could some body help me out, providing the Fluid Flow Measurement Standards -BS 1042 / ISO 5167.

Thanks in advance... :Smile: See More: Fluid FLow Measurement Standards -BS 1042 / ISO 5167

----------


## faizol

> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could some body help me out, providing the Fluid Flow Measurement Standards -BS 1042 / ISO 5167.
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Dear Friend,

I have ISO 5167(part 1~part4). Please leave your email at faizol@mset.com.my and then i will send to you.

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## dso

> Dear Friend,
> 
> I have ISO 5167(part 1~part4). Please leave your email at faizol@mset.com.my and then i will send to you.
> 
> Thank you.



kindly upload for all to share, in the spirit of the forum.

----------


## DORIO

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISO 5167-1 Measurement of fluid flow by means of D.P. Meters - General principles & Requirements
ISO 5167-2 Orifice plates
ISO 5167-3 Nozzles and Venturi nozzles
ISO 5167-4 Venturi Tubes

Have fun!
Dorio

----------


## ahsan983

thanx

----------


## mcabrerac

Thank you....X 100000000000000000000...you save me :Smile:

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## somucdm

thanks

----------


## Bernarde

Thank you!!!!

----------


## VictorM

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ISO 5167-1 Measurement of fluid flow by means of D.P. Meters - General principles & Requirements
> ISO 5167-2 Orifice plates
> ...



thank you very much. There is another standard from ASME, do you have that one?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> thank you very much. There is another standard from ASME, do you have that one?



Do you think these one ?

No	ASME No	Title

1	MFC-1M	Glossary of Terms Used in the Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes
2	MFC-2M   	Measurement Uncertainty for Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits
3	MFC-3M	Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Orifice, Nozzle, and Venturi Errata - September 1990
4	MFC-4M	Measurement of Gas Flow by Turbine Meters
5	MFC-5M   	Measurement of Liquid Flow in Closed Conduits Using Transit-Time Ultrasonic Flowmeters
6	MFC-6M   	Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Vortex Flowmeters
7	MFC-7M   	Measurement of Gas Flow by Means of Critical Flow Venturi Nozzles
8	MFC-8M	Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits : Connections for Pressure Signal Transmissions Between Primary and Secondary Devices
9	MFC-9M   	Measurement of Liquid Flow in Closed Conduits by Weighing Methods Errata - December 1989
10	MFC-10M	Method for Establishing Installation Effects on Flowmeters
11	MFC-11M	Measurement of Fluid Flow by Means of Coriolis Mass Flowmeters
12	MFC-14M	Measurement of Fluid Flow Using Small Bore Precision Orifice Meters
13	MFC-16M   	Measurement of Fluid Flow In Closed Conduits by Means of Electromagnetic Flowmeters
14	MFC-18M   	Measurement of Fluid Flow Using Variable Area Meters

----------


## sambun

> Do you think these one ?
> 
> No	ASME No	Title
> 
> 1	MFC-1M	Glossary of Terms Used in the Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes
> 2	MFC-2M   	Measurement Uncertainty for Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits
> 3	MFC-3M	Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Orifice, Nozzle, and Venturi Errata - September 1990
> 4	MFC-4M	Measurement of Gas Flow by Turbine Meters
> 5	MFC-5M   	Measurement of Liquid Flow in Closed Conduits Using Transit-Time Ultrasonic Flowmeters
> ...




Yes, please upload them!

----------


## Shabbir2009

Can you please emaail me the following:



8 MFC-8M Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits : Connections for Pressure Signal Transmissions Between Primary and Secondary Devices
9 MFC-9M Measurement of Liquid Flow in Closed Conduits by Weighing Methods Errata - December 1989
10 MFC-10M Method for Establishing Installation Effects on Flowmeters

shabbir.ahmad31@yahoo.com.sg
ThanksSee More: Fluid FLow Measurement Standards -BS 1042 / ISO 5167

----------


## VictorM

> Do you think these one ?
> 
> No	ASME No	Title
> 
> 1	MFC-1M	Glossary of Terms Used in the Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes
> 2	MFC-2M   	Measurement Uncertainty for Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits
> 3	MFC-3M	Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Orifice, Nozzle, and Venturi Errata - September 1990
> 4	MFC-4M	Measurement of Gas Flow by Turbine Meters
> 5	MFC-5M   	Measurement of Liquid Flow in Closed Conduits Using Transit-Time Ultrasonic Flowmeters
> ...



yesssss, I would appreciate sharing them with us.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Okay Guys, I'll upload soon, be patient. I need some more days

----------


## f81aa

Dorio, thanks for sharing

----------


## Mhif

thanks for ISO

----------


## Kci

thanks, thanks

----------


## rmolina87

Thanks that's a lot fun!

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## servidor

anyone have the ISO file is the file that says expired greetings

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 5167 Measurement of fluid flow by means of pressure differential devices inserted in circular cross-section conduits running full Folder.zip

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

is indeed a great pleasure to meet you always meeting especially called for all k as often wonder. thank you very much
Nabilia...
Кристофер  Большое спасибо

----------


## moh555

link expiered

----------


## borrise

anyone can give new link? the links above are dead.



thanksSee More: Fluid FLow Measurement Standards -BS 1042 / ISO 5167

----------


## jituparekh

Please upload.

----------


## student88

> ISO 5167 Measurement of fluid flow by means of pressure differential devices inserted in circular cross-section conduits running full Folder.zip
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please re-upload as link is dead

----------


## Marty Thompson

5167 1-4

----------


## Marty Thompson

15377

----------


## jituparekh

Please share ISO 5167-5.

----------


## Markjohnson

Did anyone make ISO 5167-5 Cone Meters available? Anyone have a link or download?

----------

